# An exclamation of surprise



## Rieper42

I'm writing a story where the main character comes to see his friend, who is Romanian, and since they last saw each other he's been beaten up. She notices this and says something like "holy shit," or "Jesus Christ." An exclamation of surprise with more of an edge to it than "good grief," or "my goodness."

All input is appreciated


----------



## alinapopi

You can use:

_(O,) Doamne! (Oh, God!)_
_(O,) Dumnezeule! (Oh, God!)_
_Isuse (Hristoase)! (Jesus Christ!)_
_Sfinte Sisoe! (Holy Moses!)_

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rieper42

Nice one, these are all good thank you!

Can I ask if there is any difference in meaning between "(O,) Doamne!" and "(O,) Dumnezeule!"?


----------



## alinapopi

None I think. The first one is shorter, that's all


----------



## farscape

I can't think of an equivalent to "holly shit/cow" without getting really vulgar. I think Alina covered all bases.

(O,) Doamne!" -> (Oh) Lord "
(O,) Dumnezeule! -> (Oh) God"

Later,


----------

